# Postmates order cancels after filling drinks.



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

So I had a Postmates order at 7-11 the other day for a Big Gulp and some pizza. I was about to pay with the Postmates card... then BAM, order cancelled. 
Clerk says that will be $1.74 for the Big Gulp. I can't pay with the Postmates card because the order is cancelled right? And I already filled the cup... So I put $2 cash on the table and walked away and told the clerk he could have the Big Gulp. 

UberEATS is definitely better than Postmates. On UberEATS you get paid if the order cancels and sometimes the resturuant will still give you the food to keep for yourself. On Postmates you end up owing the clerk out of pocket for something you don't want.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Man! I would have left that drink on the counter and told the clerk to blame or call PM.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> On UberEATS you get paid if the order cancels


Actually you don't. They _will_ sometimes give you a $3.50 cancellation fee for wasting a half hour of your life arguing with Rohit about the cancelled order though.



> ...and sometimes the resturuant will still give you the food to keep for yourself.


Sometimes it all works out.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dlearl476 said:


> Actually you don't. They _will_ sometimes give you a $3.50 cancellation fee for wasting a half hour of your life arguing with Rohit about the cancelled order though.


I'm not sure exactly how it works, but I've gotten fees for cancelled UberEats. I think not if the cancel is within a couple of minutes of the order, just like how a pax can cancel within 2 minutes with no cancel fee on UberX.

You do get a fee if the order cancels AFTER you pick up the food at least. I've been on route to the destination and had cancels and it says something like "Order cancelled- Don't worry, you'll still be paid. Discard food"

Also...many times when there is a problem with the order at the restaurant, and I call UberEATS the rep on the phone says I will get a $3 bonus added to my account just for driving to the restaurant.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I'm not sure exactly how it works, but I've gotten fees for cancelled UberEats. I think not if the cancel is within a couple of minutes of the order, just like how a pax can cancel within 2 minutes with no cancel fee on UberX.
> 
> You do get a fee if the order cancels AFTER you pick up the food at least. I've been on route to the destination and had cancels and it says something like "Order cancelled- Don't worry, you'll still be paid. Discard food" and many times when there is a problem with the order at the restaurant, and I call UberEATS the rep on the phone says I will get a $3 bonus added to my account just for driving to the restaurant.


I've had that happen once. Customer realized he put in his home vs work address. The 25 or so other cancels I've had have happened after I've driven to the restaurant and was waiting on the order. Had to fight Rohit for every cancellation fee. And only received and 75%.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

The clerk can say what ever he wants, the purchase was cancelled and I would have just left.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> The clerk can say what ever he wants, the purchase was cancelled and I would have just left.


Under the contractual arrangements created by UberEATS, any damages that result from our activity as an agent for Uber is between Uber and the resturaunt because all the financial matters are handled between them contractually. In such a case, I would agree. But this situation seems a bit different to me.

I know we're working for Postmates, but imagine if your brother sent you to the 7-11 to buy stuff for him and then just as you fill the cup and put it on the table he calls you and says he doesn't want it... It seems to me that this situation is basically the same as that one, except it's Postmates and not our brother.

If you fill a delivery cup and then leave without paying, I fear that might that amount to criminal charges like destruction of property or petty theft. The drink cup and the fluid that was placed in it has now been damaged and cannot be resold.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Under the contractual arrangements created by UberEATS, it seems that we are in essence contracted out as a delivery person on behalf of the restaurant, and thus we are acting in the capacity of an agent of the restaurant. In such a case, I would agree. But this situation seems a bit different to me.
> 
> I know we're working for Postmates, but imagine if your brother sent you to the 7-11 to buy stuff for him and then just as you fill the cup and put it on the table he calls you and says he doesn't want it... It seems to me that this situation is basically the same as that one, except it's Postmates and not our brother.
> 
> If you fill a delivery cup and then leave without paying, I fear that might that amount to criminal charges like destruction of property or petty theft. The drink cup and the fluid that was placed in it has now been damaged and cannot be resold by the restaurant.


Nope, comparing apples to oranges.

Your brother does not issue you a written order to fulfill.

Any legal claim would be between the merchant and Postmates. You were following the instructions given to you in writing by Postmates.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

I was at 7-11 today. I found place u could dump your unwanted soda, ice...its on soda machine, underneath where ice comes out. Since u didn't sip or anything so cup is clean which u could have just put it back where it was...


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Food delivery from 7-11? You have got to be shittin' me. New low for this business.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I’m always paranoid that the PM order will get cancelled after I put the order in. Fortunately it hasn’t happened yet. I’ll pay for it if it’s something I can eat/use. If not I’m apologizing and telling them to contact PM


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Food delivery from 7-11? You have got to be shittin' me. New low for this business.


Here in LA, anything goes. Candy bar from 7-11 to eye liner from Macy. After 2AM I have done many CVS run for condoms or plan by female.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Just signed up for Postmates. The end is near.


----------

